# Gruppen Mail senden ohne sichtbare Absender



## parisienne (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo Leute

Ich muss an ca. 1000 Leuten ein Mail senden mit dem gleichen Text u.s.w ist ja kein prob. den für sowas gibts ja Gruppen mails Doch meine Frage ist, was kann ich machen damit beim öffnen des mail die Leuten nicht die 1000Absender sehen...wisst ihr wie ich meine wenn mann so mails bekommt dann sieht man ja immer an welche Leuten es auch geschickt wurde... Gibt es ein Progr. wo mich da weiter helfen kann oder kann ich was im Outlook was einstellen oder was auch immer?

Gruss und danke für jede hilfe!


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Schicke die Mail an Dich selber mit "Bcc" an alle anderen.

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Aber beachte diesen Hinweis.
[/edit]


----------



## parisienne (8. Mai 2006)

He danke dir für die schnelle Antwort

Jetzt noch eine letzte Frage die du mir ja evtl. auch beantworten kannst...wie ich gelessen haben dank dein link, muss ich jede mail adr. mit einen komma auseinander schreiben doch wie kann ich mir die arbeit sparen wenn ich es nich für 1000 adr. selber machen muss, denn ich habe alle 1000 adr. in word und da jetzt über 1000 kommas zu schreiben wäre extrem zeitaufwändig...hast du evtl. eine idee ?

Gruss


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Mai 2006)

Stehen die Adressen untereinander?

Dann würde ich es mal mit Bearbeiten-->Ersetzen versuchen.
Als Suchbegriff gibst Du *^a* (Absatzmarke) ein und als Ersatzzeichen *^c* (Inhalt der Zwischenablage).
In der Zwischenablage muss sich also das Ersatzzeichen (das Komma) befinden.
Nun nurnoch auf "Alle ersetzen" klicken und ein Lächeln im Gesicht haben.  

Vergiss aber nicht vorher eine Sicherungskopie anzulegen..... man kann ja nie wissen.
Ausserdem bezieht sich meine Beschreibung auf Word 95 (7.0)..... gut möglich dass es in neueren Versionen etwas anders funktioniert.

Auch würde ich nicht alle 1000 eMails auf mal verschicken..... könnte evtl. Probleme mit Deinem eMail-Anbieter wegen Spam geben.


----------



## wasted time (8. Mai 2006)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... und als Ersatzzeichen *^c* (Inhalt der Zwischenablage).
> In der Zwischenablage muss sich also das Ersatzzeichen (das Komma) befinden.


Darf ich mal dazwischen fragen: warum nicht gleich das Komma als Ersatzzeichen nehmen und dafür den Umweg mit der Zwischenablage vermeiden?


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Mai 2006)

Gute Frage. 
Ich bin halt nur den Weg durchgegangen, den mir das Auswahlmenü vorgegeben hat.


----------



## parisienne (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Danke dir viel mal für die schnelle Antwort, werde es heute noch ausprobieren! Hoffe es klappt alles hehehehe danke...


Gruss


----------

